# Steinberg hires Sibelius UK team



## JT (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like the folks at Sibelius who left Avid now are a part of the Steinberg team to develop music notation software. To me, seems like a smart move by Steinberg and as we know, a really dumb decision by Avid.

I'm primarily a Finale user. I have Sibelius but have never been able to wrap my head around it. Maybe with this new program, they'll be smart enough to get the best out of both notation and a DAW.


_*Steinberg opening UK R&D center*

New Steinberg Research & Development office in London for professional music notation and education software

HAMBURG, Germany — November 9, 2012 — Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH announced today that it is establishing an R&D center in London, United Kingdom, to focus on developing software for the music notation and education markets.

Marketing director at Steinberg, Frank Simmerlein, comments: “Steinberg has a good standing in both the education and composing markets, but we’ve always believed that these markets and its customers deserve the best support we can give. Therefore we are more than delighted to have found the perfect team of extremely talented and experienced individuals to make this possible in the foreseeable future.”

Ben Timms, head of Steinberg’s new London-based R&D team, remarks: “I’m delighted and proud that we are becoming part of the Steinberg family. Our collective expertise combined with Steinberg’s world-leading products and technologies can only mean exciting things for the customers.”

“As musicians, we are very excited to be joining Steinberg, a company whose unrivaled tradition of ground-breaking technologies we have always admired. As a development team, we are looking forward to bringing our extensive experience to bear on a new generation of products, designed by musicians for musicians,” adds Daniel Spreadbury, new product marketing manager for Steinberg.

The London-based office begins its operation in the middle of November this year._

http://www.steinberg.net/en/company/press/archive/2012/uk_rd_center.html


----------



## mark812 (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3660062


----------

